# Burl cap to natural edge bowl



## DKMD (Apr 17, 2016)

I was fortunate enough to get my hands on a red mallee burl cap from @NYWoodturner and @Kevin. Thought it might be helpful to some to see the process for turning it into a natural edge bowl.

In this case, I started by finding the point I wanted to be the center of the bowl and drilling it for a screw chuck. Here is is mounted on the lathe.






The next step for me was turning a tenon on the bottom for mounting in a chuck. This isn't the final outer shape, but I did turn it to final shape on the back before reversing it into the chuck.






Here are a couple of shot of the profile and the beginning of shaping the top side. I always work from the outer edge toward the center in small steps... That extra meat in the middle helps stabilize everything. Going back to the rim after hollowing further into the piece is a recipe for disaster... You'll be tempted, but just don't do it.










I actually started to core the center section just after this photo was taken, but it was way to sketchy in this rock hard burl. I thought it was better to get one finished bowl than to screw the whole blank up with my marginal coring skills.







Here's a shot a little further into the process. I decided to include a bead detail. 






Finished turning with a lot of sanding left to go. The center section was power sanded just like any other bowl. The wings get sanded by hand because this thing is like an Australian food processor when it's spinning. Second photo with a spritz of denatured alcohol 'cause I couldn't wait to see the color.









After this, I reversed it on my vacuum chuck and blended the bottom into a small base. Rinse and repeat on the sanding.

Here are a few shots of the bowl with a quick wipe of Formby's tung oil finish. It'll get quite a few more light coats and sanding. Finished up about 17" across at maximum diameter and about 3 1/2" deep.

C&C always welcome!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 12 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 17, 2016)

Few more shots:

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 13


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 17, 2016)

Keller, that is a killer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2016)

dude....that is seriously incredible looking. Great job!!
And great pix process to boot!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 17, 2016)

That is beautiful! Spot on!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2016)

That shape is so sexy it just screams _come hither and touch me_. No kidding. Excellent turn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 17, 2016)

Off. The. Charts.

WOW!

Fantastic work, Keller! Justice served on that cap!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2016)

That's beautiful Doc! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 18, 2016)

I hope you are a better Doctor than bowl turner.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow, that's one heck of a turn, musta been a big burl! Great looking bowl, I like how thin you made it, must have taken a lot of patiences.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 18, 2016)

Stunning piece of art Doc !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 18, 2016)

Beautiful Wood- Nice turn . I love the shape. "Aussie food processor" I bet- scares me just to look at it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 18, 2016)

Museum quality! Decadent!!! I am awe struck... Thanks for including the process you went through to turn. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## larry C (Apr 18, 2016)

Beautiful piece! I totally understand about the "Aussie food processor". I'm in the process of a red mallee burl from @NYWoodturner also, it's some of the hardest wood I've ever turned, and is a challenge! 
I really like the shape, especially, "the wings"......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 18, 2016)

I went and looked at some of the Coolibah (I'm pretty sure) I recently harvested and have drying, it looks remarkably similar to your wood, must be pretty hard to tell these two apart sometimes....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 18, 2016)

WOW!
Friggin' awesome. Thanks for the step by step.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 18, 2016)

The bead on the top makes it. It would be pretty plain without it. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 18, 2016)

Wowzer Doc...fine piece. You mention working the thickness down in small steps, and probably just want to make it clear that you never want to go back and reskim/turn once you've got the thickness down. Especially with the interrupted cuts on the outer part of the natural edges. 
I've not tried turning a cap in this manner, but I do like it. I think what I'd never thought about was keeping the natural edge by creating the ogee as you did. The other way to do the natural edge would be the reverse, with the pointy stuff making up the edge, but you'd lose more of the burl, but could have more of a single curve bowl shape. I digress...
Sweet job!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks so much for sharing the process with everyone! Turned out beautiful!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks all!



TimR said:


> Wowzer Doc...fine piece. You mention working the thickness down in small steps, and probably just want to make it clear that you never want to go back and reskim/turn once you've got the thickness down. Especially with the interrupted cuts on the outer part of the natural edges.



Good point... I went back and edited that section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 18, 2016)

Man this is the first chance I got to look at it on my computer and it is superb. I agree it elicits a tactile response. Put it in a busy area and watch how many people have to touch. IMO thats a sign of design excellence. Nicely done Doc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 18, 2016)

Really a knock out. If you ever have to quit your day job-?? who knows

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow.........Just WOW! Seriously beautiful piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Man this is the first chance I got to look at it on my computer and it is superb.



I'm going inside for a sandwich and will look at it on the big screen too....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 9, 2016)

Totally amazing, and well documented to show the steps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

Doc I have a small cap I want to try this on with my midi. How can I do this without a vacuum chuck? I would have to leave a tenon or mortise on the bottom I suppose. Think I'd rather use a mortise to chuck it outward but is there another way?


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Doc I have a small cap I want to try this on with my midi. How can I do this without a vacuum chuck? I would have to leave a tenon or mortise on the bottom I suppose. Think I'd rather use a mortise to chuck it outward but is there another way?



I'd leave a tenon and then reverse it jammed against a mouse pad- or leather-covered scrap. That'll just leave you a little nub to deal with by hand. That's the way I turned everything before I got the vac setup.

Nothing wrong with a recess, but I've always used tenons... Seems like it would be tougher to reverse things to clean up the recess, but that's probably because I'm not used to doing it that way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I'd leave a tenon and then reverse it jammed against a mouse pad- or leather-covered scrap. That'll just leave you a little nub to deal with by hand. That's the way I turned everything before I got the vac setup.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a recess, but I've always used tenons... Seems like it would be tougher to reverse things to clean up the recess, but that's probably because I'm not used to doing it that way.



Well shucks. I shoulda waited til you replied. I'm already done with it. I went with a mortise and it looks like skilo scata. Oh well thanks I will know better next time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 12, 2016)

Pictures Kevin.....Pictures.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Well shucks. I shoulda waited til you replied. I'm already done with it. I went with a mortise and it looks like skilo scata. Oh well thanks I will know better next time.



That was speedy!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

Okay back in the house I will upload them in the critique forum in a sec.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 13, 2016)

I do the recess and reverse it and then smooth out the dovetail, that way there is no nub in the center. To each their own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice. Sometime, in the near future, I want to get a lathe and make some pretty round things. You and others here are inspirational.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Allen (Jun 13, 2016)

Dahveed, Thou art fairtheewell gutsy! I've turned a couple of smaller burls, but I never have the guts to get thin like you did on this large cap. Awesome work! Very well done!
And on one of those mustard yellow monsters, too!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jun 15, 2016)

Wow! Great work. Love seeing projects go from a chunk of wood to art.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

